# Ivy bee and others



## davholla (Jan 12, 2022)

Ivy bee


EF7A5754_Ivy_Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Weevil on my arm


EF7A5727_Weevilv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Newt on my hand


EF7A5824_Newtv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr



Male marmalade hoverfly, Episyrphus balteatusm 



EF7A5839_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


Moth fly from the garden, The real size is 2.75 mm, magnification is 3.08



IMG_1781_Mothflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice set, my favorite is #4.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 12, 2022)

Very good set.....


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 13, 2022)

Very nice set! I like #4 as well.


----------



## slat (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice set.


----------

